# Paradise hunt club



## Wornout Trails (Jun 5, 2017)

Openings for Membership in the Paradise QDM Hunt Club.
Franklin County, Ga. 240 ACRES
"NO ALCOHOL"
HUNT DEER, TURKEY, SMALL GAME AFTER DEER SEASON, FAMILY FISH YEAR ROUND. 

FISH IN STOCKED POND YEAR ROUND

7 MEMBERS TOTAL (Two slots available)
CAMP GROUND WITH ELECTRIC POWER
STOCKED FISH POND WITH DOCK.
PIN IN SYSTEM FOR STAND SELECTION
FOOD PLOTS PLANTED
1 CLUB WORKDAY

YEARLY DUES: $1075.00 (Includes wife and kids under 12 years of age)...

If interested in this Low Drama, Family Oriented Hunt Club, send me a P.M.

Thanks, Old W.T.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 5, 2017)

those are some nice looking food plots you have there.


----------



## Wornout Trails (Jun 6, 2017)

*Paradise Hunt Club*



NE GA Pappy said:


> those are some nice looking food plots you have there.



Yes, they are!   
(A good friend does the plowing and planting each year at Paradise!  ) ----- Thanks NE Ga Pappy!!


----------

